# 4.5ghz i5-3570k ~ 4.9ghz 2500k Cinebench CPU Rendering



## LagunaX (Apr 14, 2012)

*4.6ghz i5-3570k ~ 4.9ghz 2500k Cinebench CPU Rendering*

I pulled out the retail OEM E1 3570k and put in my 2500k at 4.9ghz same system.
As far as Cinebench CPU rendering, it does appear a 4.6ghz 3570k @ 1.3v is roughly equivalent to a 4.9ghz 2500k @ 1.376v but runs at higher temps - see below:














It is then reasonable to infer that as far as Cinebench CPU rendering a 4.5ghz 3570k is comparable to a 4.8ghz 2500k.

The temperature profile is much more reasonable and achievable by all with a 4.5ghz 3570k also:


----------



## trickson (Apr 14, 2012)

NICE! I sure wished I could get one!


----------



## DOM (Apr 14, 2012)

how does the 3570k mem oc on z68?

if you can get 2400+mhz no point of me getting a z77 mb


----------



## LagunaX (Apr 14, 2012)

Tried once and BSOD'ed.
But i didn't try that hard I didn't adjust VCCIO.


----------



## MetalRacer (Apr 14, 2012)

DOM said:


> how does the 3570k mem oc on z68?
> 
> if you can get 2400+mhz no point of me getting a z77 mb



2400mhz is easy on the M5G.


----------



## Aquinus (Apr 14, 2012)

MetalRacer said:


> 2400mhz is easy on the M5G.
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/120414/Capture299.jpg



There is no way that is running on air.


----------



## radrok (Apr 14, 2012)

Aquinus said:


> There is no way that is running on air.



That's probably single stage, look at his cooling spec on system


----------



## radusorin (Apr 14, 2012)

MetalRacer said:


> 2400mhz is easy on the M5G.
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/120414/Capture299.jpg



OMFG !!! the teasing is killing me  ... o and can i "borrow" you cooling sistem ... til you get a new one of course 

joke aside i do love what i see there :drools:


----------



## brandonwh64 (Apr 14, 2012)

These Ivy Bridge chips are A LOT hotter than SB. This has me thinking a 3770K is not what I need right now.


----------



## DOM (Apr 15, 2012)

MetalRacer said:


> 2400mhz is easy on the M5G.
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/120414/Capture299.jpg





is the ASUS MIVE you have the p67?

im looking at the ASUS MIVE-Z open box cuz i have 3-7970 i wanted to bench but i got the gene and my gig mb couldnt run them and it took a dump friday for no reason 

i wanted to know if you could get 2400+ on the ASUS MIVE so i cant get the ASUS MIVE-Z or just sell a 7970 


or get a MSI Z77A-GD65


----------



## nleksan (Apr 15, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> These Ivy Bridge chips are A LOT hotter than SB. This has me thinking a 3770K is not what I need right now.



I am in the same boat as you :/ 

I am really considering a SBE build, but I am so worried about system lifespan in terms of future compatibility. If I am to spend a few grand on a pc I want every single newest technology available, which seems to be provided by the Z77 chipset whereas with the X79 boards it is "tacked on". I realize there is much more to it than that, I just can't help but feel disappointed with the current information available regarding IVB... Maybe I will grab a 2700K and throw it in the Maximus V Extreme when it comes out and grab a ~3790K or whatever the IVB equivalent is when it is available? Or spend a grand on a 3930K + Rampage IV Extreme X79 + 16GB DDR3-1866/2133 for nearly 2x the price 
I don't feel like there is really any "good choice" right now.


----------



## MetalRacer (Apr 16, 2012)

DOM said:


> is the ASUS MIVE you have the p67?
> 
> im looking at the ASUS MIVE-Z open box cuz i have 3-7970 i wanted to bench but i got the gene and my gig mb couldnt run them and it took a dump friday for no reason
> 
> ...



I do have a MIVE P67 board thats in my daily driver, I thought about dropping the 3570k in it but all of the official Asus BIOS locks the 3570k @x34 multi with this board.
There is a beta BIOS floating around but I've heard mixed opinions on it, so I picked up a M5G and it is a solid board. 

The MIVE BIOS settings do go up to 2400, but I have never tried anything over 2133. 

The M5G will go as high as you could possibly want to go.


----------



## Janus67 (Apr 18, 2012)

Laguna, did you just use your Ven-X for the 3570k?


----------



## LagunaX (Apr 18, 2012)

Armageddon it's in the Prime95 pics.
Ven-X would be fine for 4.5ghz though.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Apr 18, 2012)

Lag - whats your take on the temps?


----------



## LagunaX (Apr 18, 2012)

4.5ghz totally reasonable on high end air for a 3570k.
4.6ghz you'd better have a Phanteks or Nh-D14 or H100 (or loop).


----------



## brandonwh64 (Apr 18, 2012)

LagunaX said:


> 4.5ghz totally reasonable on high end air for a 3570k.
> 4.6ghz you'd better have a Phanteks or Nh-D14 or H100 (or loop).



Ewww so no 5GHz air like SB


----------



## GC_PaNzerFIN (Apr 18, 2012)

Absolutely no reason to swap 2500K to IB it seems. But anyone looking to upgrade from older stuff IB looks like a valid choice.


----------



## Cratzky (Apr 23, 2012)

GC_PaNzerFIN said:


> Absolutely no reason to swap 2500K to IB it seems. But anyone looking to upgrade from older stuff IB looks like a valid choice.



Well, take cost into consideration.

2500k = 185euro (amazon)
3570k = 232euro (amazon)

the price difference does not make up for the "gains" if u ask me.... there really is no gains almost, and the heat output is simply too high to achieve any gains at all unless its getting cooled with a high-end cooler.

If i had to choose today: 2500k or 3570k while being on budget, i would take 2500k and OC it and put the rest of the money on some good ram or a decent cooler to OC the 2500k.


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Apr 23, 2012)

ppl seem to forget not all chips clock alike

i have a 2500k it maxes at 44 multi stable at 43 100% 44 is 99% but will not go any further, so taking that into account ppl need to remember good clocking chips are not 100%,

from the looks IVB clocks just as good as Sandy it just requires way better cooling, thus that should be kept in mind just saying lol


----------



## radrok (Apr 23, 2012)

Also keep on mind that Ivy Bridge IPC is better than Sandy Bridge so at the same frequency Ivy is faster, anyway we should see reviews soon I guess


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Apr 23, 2012)

you need a better chip ;p


----------



## LagunaX (Apr 23, 2012)

Huh?!?


----------

